# How to Restring a Rubik's Magic [NEW]



## PCwizCube (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PJpxiP_uE4

This is my remake of my video tutorial on How to Restring a Rubik's Magic. Enjoy! 

*Video Description:*

In this video tutorial, I teach you how to fully restring a Rubik's Magic.

Warning: Restringing the Rubik's Magic is not easy. It will probably take you about an hour and you might run in to a lot of frustration, so just be warned.

Written version of this tutorial by Lucas Garron:
http://cube.garron.us/magic.htm

Diagrams of how to do Stringing Pattern C and Stringing Pattern D:
http://cube.garron.us/stringings_C_an...

Buy Rubik's Magic Strings ($1.69 USD for 16 strings)
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku...

Tutorial on How to Make a Rubik's Magic String:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WidYas...

Ribbon Method of Removing the Strings (go to 2:12 in the video):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NrfFg...

----------------------------------------**-----------------------------

I. Introduction: 0:01 - 0:25

II. Separating the Tiles and the Strings: 0:25 - 1:28
A. Methods of Separation: 0:25 - 1:00
B. Strings: 1:00 - 1:28

III. Positioning the Tiles: 1:28 - 2:26

IV. More information on Getting Started: 2:26 - 3:30
A. Three tiles at a time: 2:26 - 2:45
B. Stringing Patterns: 2:45 - 3:08
C. Where the string goes: 3:08 - 3:30

V. Starting Stringing: 3:30 - 8:44
A. Stringing Pattern C First Three Tiles: 3:30 - 8:44
1. Front: 3:30 - 6:45
2. Back: 6:45 - 8:44

VI. Next Three Tiles (Starting from 2nd Tile): 8:45 - 13:06
A. Introduction: 8:45 - 9:37
B. Stringing Pattern D: 9:37 - 13:06
1. Front: 9:37 - 11:27
2. Back: 11:27 - 13:06

VII: Stringing the Rest of the Tiles: 13:06 - 15:22
A. Stringing Pattern C (Starting from 3rd Tile): 13:06 - 13:44
B. Stringing Pattern D (Starting from 4th Tile): 13:44 - 14:34
C. Stringing Pattern C (Starting from 5th Tile): 14:34 - 14:59
D. Stringing Pattern D (Starting from 6th Tile): 14:59 - 15:22

VIII. Connecting all of the Tiles: 15:22 - 17:49
A. Procedure: 15:22 - 16:04
B. TroubleShooting: 16:04 - 16:50
C. Stringing Pattern C (Starting from 7th Tile): 16:50 - 17:23
D. Stringing Pattern D (Starting from 8th Tile): 17:23 - 17:49

IX: Completion: 17:49 - 18:44
A. Getting back to Starting Position: 17:53 - 18:08
B. Test Solve: 18:09 - 18:25
C. Troubleshooting: 18:25 - 18:44

X: Not enough Strings: 18:44 - 20:03

XI: Conclusion: 20:03 - 20:26


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2010)

Very well done!! I believed I have subscribed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good, but at about 1:08, if you have a 1986 magic where the rings have different gradients on each ring, then tiles 4 and 5:

1234
5678

can be swapped but look the same on the front, so turn it over so you end up with

5678
1234

and if 5 1 and 2 do NOT make 3/4 of a solved ring, swap tiles 4 and 5.


----------

